# Snagged a Ruff Wear palisades for $85!



## Lenny (Jul 25, 2005)

Just ordered a Ruff Wear palisades pack for $85 at backcountry k9. They are on sale for 95. Enter promo code NUTNFANCY at checkout. $85 w/ free sipping. I've always wanted one but didn't want to pay $125.
*Ruff Wear Palisades Pack - Free Shipping! : Backcountry K-9*
*Oh, I have no affiliation to the site, I just wanted to share the good deal*


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

thanks for the info. what difference does it make
if you have some affiliation with the site? a good
deal is worth knowing about.



Lenny said:


> Just ordered a Ruff Wear palisades pack for $85 at backcountry k9. They are on sale for 95. Enter promo code NUTNFANCY at checkout. $85 w/ free sipping. I've always wanted one but didn't want to pay $125.
> *Ruff Wear Palisades Pack - Free Shipping! : Backcountry K-9*
> *Oh, I have no affiliation to the site, I just wanted to share the good deal*


----------



## Yellowjacket (Sep 5, 2011)

That is a good deal. My question is tho. Do our dogs realy like to carry the extra weight? I know with the hip problems and such is it realy good for them?


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

What a great deal. I got mine as a Christmas present last year and it's still in great shape, I use it regularly.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 25, 2005)

Yellowjacket said:


> That is a good deal. My question is tho. Do our dogs realy like to carry the extra weight? I know with the hip problems and such is it realy good for them?


Position/fit it correctly, don't over pack and it's actually good for them.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Are GSDs generally a Medium in these bags?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you have to find the size that fits your dog.



marshies said:


> Are GSDs generally a Medium in these bags?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Great price! Marshies, I ordered my Ruffwear packs online (Halo has the Approach, Keefer has the Palisades), and I've found that using the dog's girth measurement on the chart to determine size works perfectly. It's nice that they have a lot of overlap between sizes - most dogs will be able to wear more than one, depending on how much capacity you want. 

Keefer is 80 pounds, with a girth of 33", so he can either wear the medium or the large. I went with medium because we don't need the larger bags and I like having less excess strap to deal with. Halo is 60 pounds, and her girth is 28" - she can wear either the small or the medium, and I went with a small for her. 

Yellowjacket, unless your dog has HD or another health problem there's no reason why he can't carry a pack. I started by having my dogs wear them empty at first, and then gradually added weight as they became used to it. A properly conditioned dog can safely carry up to a third of their body weight, but mine carry much less than that, usually 15% or less.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Great price! Marshies, I ordered my Ruffwear packs online (Halo has the Approach, Keefer has the Palisades), and I've found that using the dog's girth measurement on the chart to determine size works perfectly. It's nice that they have a lot of overlap between sizes - most dogs will be able to wear more than one, depending on how much capacity you want.
> 
> Keefer is 80 pounds, with a girth of 33", so he can either wear the medium or the large. I went with medium because we don't need the larger bags and I like having less excess strap to deal with. Halo is 60 pounds, and her girth is 28" - she can wear either the small or the medium, and I went with a small for her.
> 
> Yellowjacket, unless your dog has HD or another health problem there's no reason why he can't carry a pack. I started by having my dogs wear them empty at first, and then gradually added weight as they became used to it. A properly conditioned dog can safely carry up to a third of their body weight, but mine carry much less than that, usually 15% or less.


Thank you! Which one do you like more? Is the only difference the bigger water pouch?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

There are a couple of differences between them. The Palisades has bigger bags, comes with water bladders, and the bags detach from the harness, so you're getting the Webmaster Harness (which can also be purchased separately), along with the bags. If you take long hikes or go backpacking, being able to snap the pack off the harness would be a convenient feature, but it's not anything I care about. I already had reusable collapsable Platypus bottles that I was using in Halo's pack, so I actually took out the water bladders in Keefer's pack and I don't use them. But if you don't already have water bottles to use, that would be something you'd have to buy separately with the Approach. 

The main reason I got him the Palisades was because red is his color! The Approach comes in a green that I don't like, and a pretty blue, which is what Halo has. I didn't want my dogs to match each other, and his collar is red, so my only choice was the Palisades. If the Approach was also available in red, I would have gotten that for Keef because as I said, I don't particularly care about the additional features of the Palisades, which is also a lot more expensive. Retail on the Approach is $75, but I got mine online for about $60.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 25, 2005)

the palisades also has compression straps to tighten up your load when the bags aren't full and keeps them from floppin' around. Also, velcro straps that attatch the bottem of the saddle bags to the harnress to keep them from flopping. Can you tell I don.'t like the saddle bags flopping?


----------



## cuttingedge (Nov 23, 2009)

Lenny said:


> Just ordered a Ruff Wear palisades pack for $85 at backcountry k9. They are on sale for 95. Enter promo code NUTNFANCY at checkout. $85 w/ free sipping. I've always wanted one but didn't want to pay $125.
> *Ruff Wear Palisades Pack - Free Shipping! : Backcountry K-9*
> *Oh, I have no affiliation to the site, I just wanted to share the good deal*


 
Ahh the TNP Checkout Code. He has some great videos as well.

Jason


----------

